# a little praise



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Got to wet a linefor the first since aug when I started having problems with my ticker, it was sure wonderful to back in GODS great outdoors. Can't make but a few cast at a time before I wear out, but I am just thankful to be alive.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Praise God that your able to get back into the outdoors, and enjoy them.
I myself just completed my six week from a double by'pass. After the first of the year I have to go back in to take care of prostate cancer. But I'm blessed that God allowed us to find the heart problem. I had what the doctor called widow maker because I had no pain and didn't know that I had a problem. And like you I'm looking foward to getting this taken care of this problem and get back out fishing. 
Prayers sent on your behalf that you will continue your recovery without any more problems.


----------



## Dennis Phillips (Dec 2, 2006)

My step Dad had a massive heart attack and it was by the Grace of God he's still with us.The hospital in Livingston said it was a minor heart attack but decided to transport him to the heart hospital in Lufkin and they showed us 1 of the main artery was 100% blocked.I'll be praying that you make a full recovery.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

"A merry heart worketh like a medicine" and nothing can make a fisherman's heart happier than being out on the water. With God's blessings and the prayers of your 2Cool family, your strength will return. but that's why we have seats in our boats. so we can sit and enjoy God's handiwork of nature when we get a little winded.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

God bless you and I hope you get on the water again soon, just don't overdo it!


----------

